# Car PC Build, Windows OS and HVAC on screen control application



## koolguy (10 mo ago)

I would really like to build a Car PC running windows. Its the most practical for all my needs. My goal is for a better android unit or Windows with a larger, higher resolution custom fit screen. This is for a Lexus is250. I cannot figure out how Im going to get on screen HVAC controls and what application I would use.

My current setup is a touch screen android (aftermarket/special order from overseas) that exchanges OBD2 data using a direct plug in to the OBD port. I am not sure if this is how it is controlling the HVAC? It has a built in android application to control HVAC (which I cannot find anywhere to even build my own custom android unit). Where would I start finding one for Windows? I have an OBD2 to USB can bus adapter to use with windows. Its the software im stuck on. Also Im sure there is special OBD stuff Id have to code for my specific car even if I find an application? Any tips on where to go from here would be great. Thanks!


----------



## azdude (9 mo ago)

I've been struggling with finding all of the old links that used to be on the mp3car forums, but the site's dead and i can't remember the name of the i/o unit that someone used to make. I had a neon decades ago that i built a carpc into and it controlled everything. lights, starter, door windows, locks, hvac, audio, remote starter, etc. i was in the process of doing a turbo build for it and it was also going to be my electronic boost controller as well. all made possible by 1 little circuit board created by a fellow mp3car member. it was mainly designed to work with RoadRunner frontend software and you could control i believe 8-10 outputs per board and something like 10-15 inputs per board and the skin i developed i could customize what device was attached to what port... man those were the good old days


----------



## MrHarris (Feb 3, 2011)

This would be awesome if it were to become a reality. What year is250 do you have? I have an 08 hah and I wish I could upgrade the nav/software somehow…


----------



## KelvinFoulkes (6 mo ago)

Do people fit PCs in to cars these days? 
Is it still a thing? I'm trying to think of the advantages over say something like an Android based head unit or even a tablet connected via usb or Bluetooth.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Raspberry pi powdered screen Onegauge boards probably could get it done.


----------

